# Topics > 5G >  5G, KT Corporation, Seongnam, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer - KT Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Article "KT officially launches 5G services in Korea"

by Juan Pedro Tomás
December 13, 2018

----------

